# Help Wanted! - Indiana



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2006)

[/B][/B]R.A.S.K. & Associates is currently looking for quality Independent Contractors in Central Indiana as well as outlying areas including Goshen, Kokomo, Lafayette, Muncie, South Bend, Terre Haute, etc. R.A.S.K. utilizes all snow removal equipment including backhoes, loaders, plow trucks, skid-steers, and tractors.

If you decide to become a R.A.S.K. Independent Contractor you can expect a competitive pay structure as well as being paid in a timely manner. We pay our contractors in 7-10 days after each event!

Please contact Vance Cox by phone at (317)538-0874 or by email at [email protected] for more information.


----------

